# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Poezia ime ne greqisht

## Julius

ìåóá áðï ôïõò óôé÷ïõò å÷ù ôáîéäåøåé 
óôá ïíåéñá ìïõ çóïõí êáëåóìåíç óõ÷íá 
Áëëá áõôåò ôéò óêåøåéò ðïõ ôùñá ìå âáóáíéæïõí
èåëù íá ôõðùóù ðáíù óôá ÷áñôéá
Ìáèå êáôé ëïéðïí, ó'áãáðù áëçèéíá 
ôï ðñïóùðï óïõ áðï ôçí áëëç èá óôñåøåéò
ðñåðåé íá îåñåéò ïôé äåí ì'åíäéáöåñåé
ó'å÷ù ÷ïñôáóåé óôá ïíåéñá ìïõ 
ó'å÷ù áðïëáõóåé ìåóá ìïõ óôï óêïôáäé
å÷åéò ðáñáäùóåé ôçí øõ÷ç óïõ óôç íõ÷ôá
åãù ó'ôï ëåù åóõ äåí ôï îåñåéò
áëëá èá ìå äéêáéùíåéò ìéá ìåñá 
áí ðïôå áðï áãáðç õðïöåñåéò
Íáé, åãù ðáéæù ìå ôç ìïñöç óïõ
óå áãíùóôá ìåñç ìå ôáîéäåõåéò
óôá äáêôõëá ìïõ ëéùíåéò, ôñåìåéò
ïëç ôç íõ÷ôá êïõâåíôéáæïõìå ìáæé
ôçí ëáìøç ôùí ìáôéùí óïõ áðïëáìâáíù, åùò ôï ðñùé
êáé ìåôá óå ÷áíù. 
Åéìáé ãéá óåíá ï ìáõñïò éððïôçò
ôï âéâëéï ðïõ äåí äéáâáóåò, 
ôï ïíåéñï ðïõ äåí åéäåò.
Åéìáé ç øõ÷ç ôçò íõ÷ôáò, ï áåñáò
ç öùôéá ðïõ ìå êáéåé ôï áãíùóôï ôñáãïõäé
Åéìáé ôï äåéëéíï ìéáò åóðåñáò
ðïõ éóùò ðïôå äåí èá äïõìå ìáæé...
Åìåíá ìïõ áñêåé íá ó'áãáðáù óéùðéëá
íá ðïíáù ìåóá ìïõ áëëá íá ìç äáêñõæù
íá íéùèù ôçí êáñäéá ìïõ íá ÷ôõðáåé äõíáôá
íá âáëù ðåôñá ðáíù ôçò êáé íá óõíå÷éæù
íá ðáëåõù, íá êåñäéæù, íá ÷áíù
íá å÷ù óôï÷ïõò óôçí êïñõöç íá öôáíù
íá óå îå÷áóù áò ìç ôï ðéóôåøù -ôï ëåù
êáé ðáëé íá ðïíáù, íá ðïíáù, íá óå èõìáìáé êáé íá êëáéù
åãù ó'ôï ëåù åóõ äåí èåò íá îåñåéò
áëëá èá ìå äéêáéùíåéò ìéá ìåñá 
áí ðïôå áðï áãáðç õðïöåñåéò

----------


## moro

BRAVO JULIAN SHUME E BUKUR.:)
VAZHDO SE KE TALEND.:)

----------


## Vjosa

Siga re, se mos juliani e ka bere, nga ndonje e ka marre dhe na shet dengla ketu. Pse ore s'mund te shkruash nje poezi shqiptare ti por na shkruan greqisht? Pastaj mua s'me pelqeu, s'ishte ndonje gje , ore ku ka si gjuha jote, vetem ajo ben qe te te prekin shpirtin fjalet e saj. Prandaj Julian e dime qe di greqisht, por po munde here tjeter na shkruaj shqip.

----------


## s0ni

wow, asgje s'mora vesh.
Vetem qe greqishtja paska 3 shkronja a e o.

----------


## Julius

Ne pergjigje te asaj qe thua Vjosa, po te them se une e kam bere dhe nuk e kam bere per te shitur dengla, as per te treguar se di greqisht, e kam shkruajtur per nje vajze ketu qe e dua dhe qe eshte qipriote, nuk ka "fatin " tone te dije shqip.Pastaj gjuha greke duam apo nuk duam eshte e bukur, pse te mos ta shfrytezojme kete fakt? Edhe vete Fan Noli shkruante poezi ne greqisht. Sa per mendimin tend se nuk te pelqen e respektoj por nuk me the te lutem se cfare nuk te pelqeu, qe te di dhe une here tjeter se si te shkruaj me bukur.Nga ana tjeter edhe ti coku hedh ndonje shprehje ne greqisht apo jo, tyxero mou asteri?? Per mua mjafton qe te shprehesh se ne c gjuhe apo dialekt nuk ka rendesi.

----------


## Sokoli

Baltw me latinika gramata giati moy fenetai kinezika. 

Edhe nje gje. Pse titulli i temes duhej ne anglisht?

----------


## Julius

provova ta shkruaj me germa latine por ashtu me dukej mua si kinezce. Sa per titullin eshte ne anglisht per dy arsye se pari tema quhet "Krijime ne gjuhe te huaja" po te ishte titulli ne greqisht shumica nuk do ta merrnin vesh se c'ishte!

----------


## Vjosa

Ore mire bere qe e shkrove greqisht, se ashtu e ke shprehur duke menduar per qiprioten, por ketu eshte forum shqiptar dhe nuk dine greqisht, per kete te thashe pse s'shkruan shqip. Per ate tjetren, qe te ngeli qejfi, mos e merr me te vertete se shaka beme. Aq e pameshirshme eshte ajo qipriotisa ore? Une kam degjuar qe jane te mira ato? Dicka ke bere ti qe s'te do, se rri alvanosi pa bere gje? :) Nejse te uroj krijimtari sa me te larmishme dhe po deshe ne shqip se na pelqen, na duket me e embel. Dhe nje sugjerim tjeter e do e mbaroj se te lodha:) Kur shkruan greqisht, perktheje ne shqip qe ta kuptojne te tjeret. E di qe kur perkthehet s'ka ate ngarkese emocionale dhe i humbet rendesia, por nje ide te marrin dhe keta qe s'dine gjuhen e "bukur" greke. OK?  SHENDET!

----------


## Julius

E di Vjosa ku qendron problemi? Ky eshte vertet forum shqiptar por po shkruajte ne anglisht apo italisht nuk thone gje po te shkruash ne greqisht fillojne replikat rradhe rradhe. Themi per greket qe jane racista por nuk ekuptojme se nganjehere behemi dhe ne te tille. Persa i perket perkthimit te jap te drejte po te duash mund ta perkthesh ti. Te uroj dhe une ty krijimtari te larmishme, i kam lexuar poezite e tua dhe me kane pelqyer.

----------


## moro

JULIAN TE KERKOJ EURO DHE NGA TY UNE?;)
SHKRUAJ DHE NDONJE TJETER POEZI SE MEZI PRES PER TI LEXUAR.KE TALEND TA KAM THEN DHE PO TA THEM PRAP.MUNDESISHT DHE NDONJE POEZI NE SHQIP TE LUTEM.SE LLOGARIA EUROS DO NGRIHET:)
NA SE SHAKA BEJ SHKRUAJ SI  TE DUASH.I EKFRASI INE TO OPLO MAS SE OPIA GLOSA KAI NA GRAFUME.ARKI PU GRAFUME AFTA PU NIOTHUME.
MOS ME KERKO EURO SE TE VRAVA;)

----------

